# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vjersha dhe poezi për 28 nentorin Ditën e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë!

## s0ni

Mbaj mend qe c'do vit per kete feste benim konkurim midis klasave perpara shkolles duke recituar vjersha te shkrimtarve te medhenj. Me shume se nje muaj pergatitje ne oren e leximit, na theksonte mesuesja se me c'fare emocione te recitonim nje varg. Keshtu  dilnim perpara klases dhe shume here mbas mesimit duke bere praktike recitimin. Dhe ne oren e pushimit i recitonim vargjet njeri-tjetrit. 
Kur vinte dita e kokurimit shkolla kishte zbukuruar sallen dhe c'do klase priste rradhen per te recituar. Emocionet qe ndihja jane te pa pershkrueshme. (Kur isha ne tete-vjecaren, te mesmen u largova nga Shqiperia).   
Mund te sillni ketu poezi e proza apo experiencen tuaj per te kujtuar diten e Flamurit.



* Ku Kemi Lerë*

    Në ç'vend kemi lerë?
    Ku na bëjnë nderë?
    --Në Shqipëri.

    Po njeriu vetë,
    cilë do në jetë?
    --Do vend' e tij.

    Ku i duket balta
    m'ë e ëmbël se mjalta?
    --Në vend të tij.

    Ku munt të gëzojë
    dhe me nder të rrojë?
    --Në Shqipëri.

    Përse të punojë
    dhe të lakëmojë?
    --Për vend' e tij. 

 Andon Zako Çajupi

----------


## s0ni

*  M&#235;m&#235;dheu
*
    M&#235;m&#235;dhe quhet&#235; toka
    ku m&#235; ka r&#235;nur&#235; koka,
    ku m&#235; ka dashur m&#235;m' e at&#235;,
    ku m&#235; njeh dhe gur' i that&#235;,
    ku kam pasur&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235;,
    ku kam njohur per&#235;ndin&#235;,
    st&#235;rgjysh&#235;t ku kan&#235; qen&#235;
    dhe varret q&#235; kan&#235; v&#235;n&#235;,
    ku jam rritur me th&#235;rrime,
    ku kam folur gjuh&#235;n time,
    ku kam fis e ku kam far&#235;,
    ku kam qeshur ku kam qar&#235;,
    ku rroj me gaz e me shpres&#235;,
    ku kam d&#235;shir&#235; t&#235; vdes&#235;.

 ~Andon Zako &#199;ajupi

----------


## s0ni

*   I dashur Atdhe*

    Me vite jam larguar,
    i dashur Atdhe,
    por nuk t&#235; kam harruar,
    se shum&#235; i &#235;mb&#235;l je.

    Kjo zemra m&#235; k&#235;ndon
    p&#235;r ty, o Shqip&#235;ri,
    por prap&#235; m&#235; l&#235;ngon,
    se je n&#235; varf&#235;ri.

    T&#235; fala t&#235; d&#235;rgoj,
    k&#235;ndej ku jam Atdhe,
    gjithnj&#235; po t&#235; kujtoj,
    se birin t&#235;nd m&#235; ke.

~Asdreni

----------


## s0ni

* Sa të dua o Shqipëri*

    Sa të dua, o Shqipëri,
    sa me mall ndiej e sa dëshirë,
    për ty gaz e dashuri
    mu në zemër më ka mbirë!
    Se për mua, o Atdhe,
    je një lule aq e vyer,
    sa nuk gjendet përmbi dhe
    shpirtin tim për të ushqyer!

~Asdreni

----------


## s0ni

*Korça*

Kushdo që është sot burrë
Dhe shqipëtar i vërtetë,
Emëri s'i shuhet kurrë
Dhe nderi i rron përjetë.

Gjuha jonë sa e mirë!
Sa e ëmblë, sa e gjerë!
Sa e lehtë, sa e lirë!
Sa e bukur, sa e vlerë!

Kjo ë'shtë mëm' e mirësisë,
Që bije qytetërinë,
Gazthin e vëllazërisë,
Njerëzin' e miqësinë.

S'jemi grekër as bullgarë,
Asgjë tjetër nukë jemi,
Jemi vetëm shqipëtarë,
Ne kët'emër nder'e kemi. 

Nga gjithë ç'kemi kënduar
Për të njohur vetëhenë,
Kaqë gjë kemi mësuar,
Të nderojmë mëmëdhenë.

Se njerëstë gjithë vdesin,
Po jeta s'mbetet e shkretë,
Gjuha, mëmëdheu mbesin
Të patundurë përjetë.

Me zëmërë të gëzuar
Dhe me gjithë shpirt uroni!
Zotërinjt' e zotëruar,
Gjithë përnjëherë thoni:

Rroft' e qoftë Shqipëria
Dhe kombi e gjuha jonë!
Lulëzoftë dituria,
Edhe ndihmës paçim zonë. 

~Naim Frasheri

----------


## s0ni

E mbani mend kete fjalim!

...Lirine nuk ua solla une, por e gjeta ketu! Sapo më shkeli këmba truallin tuaj, sapo dëgjuat emrin tim, m'u derdhët me vrap të gjithë, më dolët përpara kush e kush më parë, sikur të kishit dëgjuar që u ngritën nga varret etërit, vëllezërit, bijtë tuaj, sikur të kishin zbritur ketu gjithë perënditë...Armët nuk ua solla unë, por ju gjeta të armatosur! 
Lirinë e pashë së e keni kudo, në krahëror, në ballë, në shpatat e në ushtat.



p.s. Xeni kemi nevoje per te menduar dhe pak pozitiv  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miki_al2001

Do doja nga ju forumista te nderuarit te me gjenit ndonje poezi te mire per femije per festen e 28 nentorit.Kjo mund te jete per Flamurin,Skenderbeun,Shqiponjen,etj etj.
Do tua dija shume per ndere.

----------


## hope31

1. Ku kemi lere


-Ne ç'vend kemi lere,
ku na bejne nder?
-Ne Shqiperi!

-Po njeriu vete
cilin do ne jete?
 -Do vendin e tij!

-Ku mund te gezoje
dhe me nder te rroje?
-Ne Shqiperi!

-Per se te punoje
edhe te lakmoje?
-Per vendin e tij

  çajupi


2. Sa te dua, Shqiperi


Sa te dua Shqiperi,
sa mall ndiej e sa deshire,
per ty gaz e dashuri
mu ne zemer me ka mbire.


Se per mua, o Atdhe,
je nje lule aq e vyer,
sa nuk gjendet permbi dhe
shpirtin tim per ta ushqyer.


Asdreni


3. Gjuha Jone


Gjuha jone sa e mire!
Sa e embel, sa e gjere!
Sa e lehte, sa e lire!
Sa e bukur, sa e vlere!

Naim Frasheri

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje!

Ne kuader te pergatitjes se nje feste studentore ne Grac bashke me nje grup kolegesh, jam duke kerkuar per poezi per 28 Nentorin. Kam mjaft nga shkrimtare qe i njohim qe te vegjel nga librat e letersise ne shkolle, por me erdhi si ide ne mendje qe te perfshijme poezi dhe nga autore te rinj. Ne kete forum ka shume te tille dhe qe prej kohes qe e kam nderprere une te shkruarin ketu e tani pas rifillimit, kane ardhur mjaft te rinj qe akoma nuk i njoh. 

Hyrje e gjate, per sa deshiroj qe te paraqes:
Nese ka deshire dikush prej jush mund te me orientoje ne kete teme ose me mesazh privat per poezi te veten ne kete forum me teme Flamurin, 28 Nentorin, Shqiptarine. Eshte teme ndoshta e dale mode, por te pakten nje dite ne vit kjo teme eshte plotesisht ne mode. 
Per terheqjen dhe shfrytezimin e poezive kam nevoje per lejen e autoreve, ndaj kjo eshte nje arsye me shume, pse me duhet nderhyrja konkrete nga ana juaj. 

Poezite nuk mund te them, se do te lexohen, sepse ne mbremje studentore me shume kercehet e pihet, gjithsesi mund te them me siguri se poezite do te vendosen si dekoracion ne mure. Une do ta bej me dije se kemi keto e keto poezi nga keta e keta autore dhe do t'i ftoj te gjithe te gjejne kohen t'i lexojne. Ndonje e lexojme dhe me te vertete para te gjitheve.
Cfare mund te bej une qe te deshmoj, se poezite u shfrytezuan realisht per dekorim? Te sjell foto nga mbremja. 

Jeni te mirepritur. Kohe ka deri neser ne oret e drekes. Mua me erdhi vetem me vonese nje ide e tille e ndoshta per vitin tjeter do mund te aplikohet nga organizuesit e rinj dhe kerkimin e fillojne shume me perpara se une kete radhe.


Falemnderit per vemendjen,
Dita

----------


## Dita

Mondishall,

falemnderit per mesazhin. Une i gjeta tre nga poezite, titujt e te cilave m'i kishe sjelle aty. Poezine "Kosoves" nuk e gjeta. A me tregon se ku gjendet ne forum?
Po i sjell me poshte te permbledhura poezite. Mendova se nje kolazh me fragmente prej tyre do te ishte zgjedhje me e mire. 


Shqipja

Na mekoi qumshti i gjirit
Na ushqeu gjuhe e shpirtit
Na gjumoi nder perralla
Me e embla shqipe-fjala.

Dhe kur flisnim capra cupra
Ishin rrokje, fjale te bukura
Ishin vete kuptimi i jetes
Shqiptarisht dhe asgje tjeter.

Dhe ne ka pak atavizma
Mbetet gjuhe me fisnikja
Dhe ne mes te pabesise
Mbetet firma e Shqiperise!




ATDHE

Gerxhe ngado ku shkel
Ku je, o Atdheu im?
Vetem gerxhin tend dua te ndjej
Mes gerxhesh ketu ne mergim!

Ne token qe duket e njejte
Rremoj e rremoj si i mar'
Te ndjej eren e dheut te shenjte
Eren e gerxhit shqiptar!

Vazhdoj e vazhdoj kerkimin
Une mergimtari eksplorator
Atdheun e gjej tek shpirti
Dhe shpirtin tek Atdheu, njelloj!



Shpirti shqiptar

Shqiptarlleku me thote:S'kam nevoje per elozhe
Mbame, qofte e me pak, nga c'te mbaj une ty.
Ngado qe te ropatesh, gerxheve te kesaj bote
Mjafton qe te kam dhe me ke, aty!

Aty ku askush tjetersim s'mund te beje
Me blloqe kartash dhe vula identiteti.
Aty ku as Zoti me dore s'mund te vere
Se shpirti i tij, ne shpirtrat tona mbeti.

Aty cdo materie nje fjale do te thote
Fjalen qe qumeshti i nenes na dha
Aty cdo fjale e shperndare neper bote
S'do tradhtoje kurre, shpirtin shqiptar!



Pjeset me blu jane pjeset qe kam zgjedhur. Tek poezia e fundit (ta kishte shkruar edhe Brari kete dhe jam dakord dhe une) "shqiptarlleku" e prish vargun e me pas krejt poezine. Te mbetet nje shije me "llek" ne fund. Shume mire do mund ta ndryshoje ne "shqiptarizmi", sepse ne fakt kjo eshte fjala e sakte. Shqiptarlleku eshte hera e pare qe une e lexoj te shkruar. Nese e ndryshon qe sot nga si eshte ne "shqiptarizmi" une e marr ne formen e ndryshuar.

----------


## mondishall

Pranoj ndrimin e fjales shqiptarllek me shqiptarizmi. Eshte nje redaktim qe i lutem Fiorit ta realizoje, nese mundet. 
Per te mos u munduar ne kerkim te poezise per Kosoven, po e paraqes me poshte.

 KOSOVES

Pengu me i madh i kohes
Shqipetarja-Kosove
Lume i pashtershem lotesh
Mes te shurdheres bote.

C'u perpoqen te te c'benin
Ne materie dhe ne shpirt
Mos e kishe tendin zerin
Asnje gen shqipetarisht.

S'ishin fqinj, i bere fqinj
Sllavoserbet e barbarise
S'ishin miq, i bere miq
Zuzarmiqt' e pabesise...
.....
Durimmadhja shekullore
Po vjen dita e bekuar
Dhe ne harten e kesaj bote
Te kesh emrin e nderuar.
* * * 
Faleminderit Dita dhe pune te mbare ne aktivitetin e ardhshem. Respekt

----------


## BOKE

> Mondishall,
> 
> falemnderit per mesazhin. Une i gjeta tre nga poezite, titujt e te cilave m'i kishe sjelle aty. Poezine "Kosoves" nuk e gjeta. A me tregon se ku gjendet ne forum?
> Po i sjell me poshte te permbledhura poezite. Mendova se nje kolazh me fragmente prej tyre do te ishte zgjedhje me e mire. 
> 
> 
> Shqipja
> 
> Na mekoi qumshti i gjirit
> ...


Edhe dicka tjeter. Fjala "gjumoi" me siper me bold, ka kuptimin e pergjumjes apo te ndjekjes? 
Me sa di nuk ekziston ne shqipen e shkruar. Do shkonte me mire "na pergjumi nder perralla..."

----------


## mondishall

> Edhe dicka tjeter. Fjala "gjumoi" me siper me bold, ka kuptimin e pergjumjes apo te ndjekjes? 
> Me sa di nuk ekziston ne shqipen e shkruar. Do shkonte me mire "na pergjumi nder perralla..."


Faleminderit Bokerrima per vemendjen e treguar ne poezine time dhe sugjerimin e bere per fjalen, "gjumoi". E kam shkruar ne kuptimin e venies ne gjume(nga perrallat e rrefyera naten). Mbase e kam gabim, por mua me ndodh qe ne krijim e siper te me dalin vetvetiu ca fjale, qe dhe mund te mos ekzistojne ne shqipen e shkruar. Nuk pretendoj per krijim fjalesh te reja, por rastesisht edhe mund te ndodhe kjo. Mjafton, ama, qe mos humbe thelbin e rrenjes se fjales nga ku ajo bazohet. Themi, psh gjumash, dhe jo i pergjumur. Themi dhe "na vuri ne gjume", gje qe ne nje varg do ishte teper e rendomte. Po qe se tingellon keq ne lexim(si rasti me "shqiptarllek"), eshte tjeter gje dhe une pranoj menjehere redaktim ashtu sic e thoni ju. Mbetem i hapur ne redaktime fjalesh. bile dhe me shume se kaq, pasi e ndjej qe kam te bej me lexues dashamires dhe te kulturuar, njeri prej te cileve jeni dhe ju, i/e nderuar Bokerrima. Respekt nga mondishall

----------


## Dita

Mondishall,

ne kete rast qe ka shquar Bokerrima, per nga gjuha duket se ai e ka me ne rregull, por nga fjalekrijimi yt me pelqen me shume varianti yt. Nuk di ne e ka perdorur njeri tjeter ndonjehere kete fjale ne poezi, por mua vete me duket bukur. Nuk do e ndryshoja. :-)

Per poezine "Kosoves" do e lexoj tani e te shkruaj perseri.

Falemnderit nga zemra!

----------


## Dita

Yjori me gezoi me dy poezite qe m'i dergoi per paraqitjen. Po i sjell si vijon.


Atdheu

Dëgjoj tek flitet për atdheun,
këtë copë imagjinare buke,
kafshuar nga gjuha shumëgojëshe
e më vjen të puth...

Ç`fjalë është kjo?
Tingull i mbytur i buzëve,
apo krismë e pushkës a kollës?

Atdheu është kudo,
Kudo mbaj mishin në krahë,
kokën mbi supe,
mendimet, zhurmën,
kockat, trurin, miqtë, të tjerët,
A më mbajne ata mua si rruga turmen

Ç`gjuhë flasin të vdekurit?
Anglisht në parajse?
Po në skëterrë?
Atdheu lëviz shpejt,
Atdheu ringjallet, vdes,
Shqiptar, grek apo kinez

Duhen lëruar tokat me spirancë,
zgjidhur kuajt në lëmë,
kafshët ripërtypëse në mencë,
Katror është atdheu, 105 gradë,
dyqan i mbyllur kur flemë,
kater horizonte si qeli,
i rrumbullt nga hëna,
pikë në hartë,
kur shuhet dielli, i zi,
pulson në gji, njeri,
ha,pi, zgjohet, fle,
plak, fëmijë,
une e ti

Ra përdhe e puthi tokën
nuk dinte se ku kishte kokën






At the?
Dhe the?
Dhe?

Atë atë,
atë dhe
Na dhe

Dhe je Atë,
Dhe dhe ne

Ati ynë
në qiell...



Falemnderit nga zemra Yjori!

Mirepres poezi dhe nga anetare te tjere te forumit.

Dita

----------


## Dita

Mondishall,

poezine "Kosoves" po e marr te gjithen. Me pelqeu e gjitha dhe ia vlen te sillet si e tille. 
Shume e bukur fjala "zuzarmiqte". Paske ide te bukura fjalekrijuese.

Falemnderit!!!

----------


## bili99

NE  DITEN   E  FLAMURIT

Rri  ulur  Atdheu  plak,
La  me  lot  e  la  me  gjak.
Mijera  vjet  histori,
me  shume  rob  se  ne  liri.

Vetem  qan  e  renkon,
trojet  e  veta  kerkon...
Buza  vetem  i  buzeqesh,
kur  sheh  bijte  me  armet  ngjesh.

Nga  cdo  ane  vjen  ze  i  burrit  ,
mu ne  Diten  e  Flamurit,
Nga  cdo  ane  vjen  ze  i  trimit,
ne  kete  dite  te  bashkimit.

Jam  Kosova  e  trimerise,
Lulja  e  bukur  e  Shqiperise.
Me  coi  Isa  shpirtbiluri,
  me  tha:"Te  therret  Flamuri".

I  Ilirides  jam  Iliri,
dhe  i  lire  dua  me  mbet.
Per  cfardo  xhevahiri,
Shqiperine  s'e  jap  per  jete.

Jam  Ulqini  , jam  Malesia,
edhe  mua  me  therret  liria.
Jam  Malesia  e  Dede  Gjon Lulit,
jam  shqiponja  ne  pale  te  flamurit.

Tungjatjeta  Nene  Shqiperi,
Une  jam  Cami  tek  ti  vij.
Shqiperi  te  qofsha  fal,
te  kam  nene  e me  ke  djale.

Jam  Presheva  neno  moj,
nuk  mund  me  te   duroj.
Jam  flamuri  kuq  e  zi,
S'rri  dot  me  ne  roberi.

E  dashur  Nene  Shqiperi,
Ja  dhe  nje  porosi.
Te  fala  nga  mergimtaret,
lot  e  djerse  margaritaret.
Larg  ne  dhe  te  mergimit,
shtruam  sofren  e  bashkimit,
mu ne  diten  e  vertete,
Rrofsh moj  Shqiperi  per jete.


P.S.
Nje motiv  Rilindas,  nje  modifikim  me  vargje  te  mijat  dhe  tek tuk  te  Rilindasve  nje  pershendetje  per  te  gjithe  shqiptaret  ne  bote  ne  festen  tone  me  te   madhe  kombetare.Gezuar  Diten  e  Flamurit...Diten  e Njezetetetes...Diten  Kuq  e Zi.

Me  nderime,

Xhabir  Alili,Chicago, USA

----------


## Dita

Falemnderit nga zemra Xhabir! Poezite duhet te perfshihen brenda nje faqeje A4, ndaj une do marr fragmente nga poezia me motive rilindase qe ju keni sjelle. Dhe ne mbyllje do te shkruaj emrin tuaj perfshi dhe sa keni paraqitur ju (pra qe eshte e bazuar ne motive rilindase dhe ka disa pershtatje nga ana juaj - ose thjesht "Pershtati per ditet e sotshme nga poezi rilindase: Xhabir Alili)

----------


## Dita

Jane dhe tre poezi te miat, te cilat dua t'i paraqes tek kjo teme, meqe po mbledhim te gjithe si anetare forumi dhe e tille jam qe prej fillimit te tij.


FLAMURI

Deti mbin shkumë mbi përgjumjen e ilirëve.
Shekujt arbërorë zhveshën robërinë prej supeve.
Rapsodët rrënqethën lahutat me liridona.
Plisi i Kosovës ngrihet mbi kryet e statujës,
jeleku prehet mbi rrjedhën e lashtë të gjakut,
qëndisma e flaktë lidh në jetë cungimin e trupit.
Troku i shekullit ngrin hapat me Isa Boletinin
Në njomjen e buzëve me lotët e flamurit.


(sjelle ne forum ne nentor 2003 ne temen time "Eksperimente me heshtjen")



Në ndërtimin e monumentit të Rugovës

Dhimbje është, je 
kur mendja nis të kërkojë një pse.

Dhimbje është, je
kur çka le pas rënkon mbi dhe.

Zemër është, je
kur njeriu për ty bën be.

Zemër është, je
kur jeta jote mban aromë mëmëdhe.

Mendje është, je
kur mes ujqërve mbetesh në jetë.

Mendje është, je
kur urtia jote i fal një populli shpresë.

Dhimbje-zemër-mendje je, 
në krah të Skënderbeut vëlla,
shqipe krenare me dy koka 
mbi një flamur të kuq si zjarr.


(sjelle ne forum ne janar 2006 ne temen me te njejtin titull)




Ngrije kokën yll, eshtrat po mardhin

Po, edhe eshtrat mardhin,
në qese plasmasi frymën ia marrin,
dhe i thonë të rriten nga mituria,
dhe i thonë të rinohen nga pleqëria,
dhe i thonë të ndërrojnë emër,
dhe i thonë të ndërrojnë farë,
dhe i thonë se janë ushtarë,
dhe i përdhunojnë sa iu do xhani,
dhe i qeshin në kishën e zezë,
përtej kufirit gëzojnë hamës
festojnë përdhunimin tonë
që i ngectë në fyt gazi
atyre e këtyre që për përdhunuesit
edhe gjuhën e falin,
e presin deri në rrëzë dhe i thonë,
se sështë më shqip,
e nxjerrin nga zgavra zemrën dhe i thonë,
se srreh më shqip,
e shkulin nga truri mallin dhe i thonë,
se sështë lindur nga mëma dhe ati
e gërryejmë mundin ne me
gjuhëprerët, zemërnxjerrët, trushkulurit,
se edhe eshtrat mardhin, po mardhin,
frymën në qese plasmasi ia marrin,
e kundron përdhunimin një botë
dhe e vuan në trup kjo tokë
mbi të cilën flen ti?
Eshtrat po këlthasin,
flen ti yll?
Eshtrat po i vrasin,
flen ti?
Zgjohu, ndritu, yll zemërzjarr
mbi njeriun tënd dhe të vdekur, dhe të vrarë.


(sjelle ne forum ne qershor 2006 ne temen me po te njejtin titull)

----------


## [Perla]

Nje proze qe e kujtoj ende sot  :ngerdheshje: 

Ish nje cupke quhej Nore
ish si flutur lulebore
kurre s'grindej, kurre s'bertiste
me ngadale, embel fliste.

Po nje here ne shetitore
tok me motren zene per dore
Nore e vogel u perqa
akullore dua tha.

i tha motra : - Nuk te ble
ti semure ishte dje.
A do paste, a do karrota
karamele e biskota ?
He pra thuaj tjeter cdo
akullore mos kerko ?

Perseriti duke qare
c'kishte thene aty me pare:
s'dua paste, as karrota
karamele e biskota.
Dua vetem akullore
ik nuk vije me ty perdore.

Po c'ti bente motra e gjore
dhe ja bleu llastices nore
dhe ajo fshap e fshup si miu
akulloren e lepiu.

Kur aty nga mesnata 
nisi nje kolle e gjate dhe e thate 
thirri mamin: - hajde pak
edhe mami kur e pa
u-bu-bu e mjera tha.

Babi doli ne sallon
foli shpejte ne telefon
Alo,mjeku?
Ne shtepi kemi te semure ne femije.

Ty-ty-ty me nje makune 
pa ja ulur shpejtesi
sa i mbyll syte dhe i hap
xhaxhi mjeku erdhi vrap

Xhaxhi mjeku kur e pa
me bajame qenka tha ....

(kaq mbaj mend)

 :ngerdheshje:

----------

